# Honda EM5000SX Low Oil Sensor



## DavidJ (Jan 10, 2014)

When cold, my Honda EM5000SX generator runs for 20 seconds and then nearly dies. On each pull, it starts up immediately, then same thing happens. Once it warms up, it's fine. When disconnecting the low oil sensor, there's no problem.

Two questions:

1) Can someone recommend a good place on the internet to buy the replacement part?

2) It sounds like it's fairly easy to replace this. Does anyone have directions or a brief description?

Thanks so much!
David


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

DavidJ said:


> When cold, my Honda EM5000SX generator runs for 20 seconds and then nearly dies. On each pull, it starts up immediately, then same thing happens. Once it warms up, it's fine. When disconnecting the low oil sensor, there's no problem.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...


There were a few versions of the EM5000SX and the oil alert part changed as well. To get the correct one, you need to start with the serial number off the side frame of the generator; it is in the form of XXXX-1234567. 

With that number, you can go online to many Honda dealers or call your local one, and track down the correct oil alert sensor, assuming you know this is the failed/bad part that needs to be replaced. 

The sensor is usually held on with 1-2 bolts, easy to pull out. Be sure to drain the oil before removing the bad sensor.

Here's a big Honda dealer online that sells a lot of parts: www.boats.net

Here's where you can find a local Honda dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## DavidJ (Jan 10, 2014)

Robert Coats said:


> There were a few versions of the EM5000SX and the oil alert part changed as well. To get the correct one, you need to start with the serial number off the side frame of the generator; it is in the form of XXXX-1234567.
> 
> With that number, you can go online to many Honda dealers or call your local one, and track down the correct oil alert sensor, assuming you know this is the failed/bad part that needs to be replaced.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your info. Very helpful!

-David


----------

